# D* still updating HR10 software?



## Johnny Ace (Jan 25, 2007)

I just brought my HR10 back online yesterday after it sat in a closet for 3 months (D* shipped me a new HR20 and I talked the installer into leaving the HR10 behind) and the unit is running software ver 3.1.5f. Is D* still pushing software updates? Unit has been back online for about 24 hrs. and has made 2 calls.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I think so. What does it say under "call status" for your last call .... "Successful", or "Pending Restart"?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I think so. What does it say under "call status" for your last call .... "Successful", or "Pending Restart"?


Maybe I should call in as its been 435 days since last one.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

You may be able to get 6.3b only by phone by now. A while after 6.3a came out it was pulled from the SAT feed and only available via a call.


----------



## Johnny Ace (Jan 25, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> I think so. What does it say under "call status" for your last call .... "Successful", or "Pending Restart"?


I just fored another call and it simply says "Succeeded". I guess this means I am SOL for an update? I'm sure going to miss the Now Playing List folders (sigh).


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You may be lucky. It seems that v6.3c is in the works.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

6.3c is out. I've got it in SwSystem on one of my HDTivos right now. I heard there's talk of it on the TCF but I haven't had a chance to see what's up with it yet.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

captain_video said:


> 6.3c is out. I've got it in SwSystem on one of my HDTivos right now. I heard there's talk of it on the TCF but I haven't had a chance to see what's up with it yet.


Yea, it showed up in MFS on both of mine this morning. Earl, do you know anything about this?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It's on mine, too, but not my old man's or brother's.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

I forced the download on my other two HDTivos as well as a third with a fresh install of 6.3b on a single stock WD 250GB drive so I could capture a backup image. All three of them had the 6.3c slices in mfs when I woke up this morning. I upgraded the single drive unit to 6.3c manually and made a backup image. 

I'm upgrading one of the other units manually as I'm writing this. There is no apparent delay in booting up the system after the install like we saw with the original 6.3 update. Word is that the only changes found are in the tivoapp file and that all existing tivoapp patches are still working.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

In a note I received from Earl he mentioned 6.3c was just a fix for Daylight Savings Time.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm still very leery about slicing to 6.3c, captain, because when I tried to go from 6.3a to 6.3b, I lost ALL connectivity--both telnet AND serial. I had to pull the drive and start from scratch. I've got way too many recordings now, so I'm hesitant to try this again.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

BTW, if this is, indeed, due to the DST change, what about all the other DTIVOs out there? I've got a half-dozen HDVR2s, for example, some at 6.2 and some at 4.01b.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> I'm still very leery about slicing to 6.3c, captain, because when I tried to go from 6.3a to 6.3b, I lost ALL connectivity--both telnet AND serial. I had to pull the drive and start from scratch. I've got way too many recordings now, so I'm hesitant to try this again.


That was to be expected. Whenever you take an update the new OS gets installed in the alternate set of partitions, resulting in the loss of all hacks you have installed. It's the very reason we have the fakecall hack installed along with the bootpage parameter for upgradesoftware=false. This is to prevent unwanted updates from occuring that would cause us to lose our installed hacks. The recordings should remain unaffected, however. There's a utility called the Slicer that's available from PtvUpgrade for $20 that will port almost all of the hacks over to the new partition.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The problem was that my connectivity loss happened when I _used _ The Slicer to go from 6.3a to 6.3b. The loss of hacks I could live with--I just manually wrote the patches to resurrect them--but the loss of connectivity via bash AND serial is what was the problem.


----------



## Richi (Sep 13, 2006)

Earl.. I posted in another tread that my HR10-250 was running on softwre version 3.2. It should have been posted as 3.1.5f. I DARE NOT update to 6.3a,b,c,? because I am certain that I will loose the ability of the reciever to do a OTA scan as opposed to zip code. For that reason I keep the phone line disconnected form the unit. I hope that DIRECTV sees its error in NOT allowing the HR20 to do a simple scan so that ALL THE LOCAL HD stations can be acknowleged even those from south of the border that are now sent in HD. When this ability is enabled, I may be able to retire the HR10-250 when it finally dies. Please let us know what is DIRECTV's take on this as why it is opting to the ZIP code rout.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The 6.x update for the HR10-250, doesn't change the functionality on how it works with OTA.

As for the HR20, they have currently opted to limit it to channels that they have guide data for (hence the ZipCode "limit"). I don't expect it to change any time soon.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The 6.x update for the HR10-250, doesn't change the functionality on how it works with OTA.
> 
> As for the HR20, they have currently opted to limit it to channels that they have guide data for (hence the ZipCode "limit"). I don't expect it to change any time soon.


How do you know which ones they have guide data for?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hansen said:


> How do you know which ones they have guide data for?


As for Zip Codes?
Pretty much all Zip Codes in the United States.

They get the data from the Tribune Media Services.


----------

